# What nano fish are compatible with RCS and Amano shrimp?



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a 17 gallon cube tank that currently houses a few Amano and Red Cherry Shrimp. I would like to add a few small (nano) type fish like Ember Tetras that would not overload my tank and not eat or harass my shrimp and shrimplets.

Welcome any and all thoughts. 

Jon


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Any shrimp will eat babies, so if you expect to get the RCS to breed, the only fish safe shrimp is the oto. Any other fish can and probably will eat babies.

Now people will say, but I have XXX fish and it doesn't and that may be the exception, but all fish will eat little tiny things in the water, and that includes baby RCS. With enough moss and stuff, you can minimize that effect and will get some babies living but that depends on the number of fish vs the number of RCS. If you had 50 RCS constantly breeding and 5 fish and lots of moss, it's possible to keep a colony going. If you have 30 fish and 2 RCS breeding, the babies will probably get munched.

Each fish has it's own personality and 1 fish might get a taste for shrimp and become relentless on it's pursuit of eating shrimp, and another fish of the same breed could care less.

Comes down to the fish really, hiding spots for your shrimp, etc.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think GeToChKn meant all *fish* will eat baby shrimps.

To answer your question directly, all fish are compatible with shrimps, the problem is no shrimp is compatible with fish ;-) Well, okay, except maybe otto.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

if you are keeping RCS, because they are inexpensive (relatively), you can try any small fish, and make sure there is alot of plants / moss in the tank. I personnaly have Aspidoras (like a dwarf cory), and know some have tried Chili Rasboras, in my 10 g setup. I also have some Otos, and those are 100% compatible.

Now, if you were to say you have fire red, or Crystal Shrimps which are 3 - 10$ /each, i would have told you to stick with Otos to maximize their numbers, specially if you want to sell them for $$$$, but for rcs, they will breed fast enough (make sure you have at least 20 of them though, and enough plants).


----------



## kuler22 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It appears that it is somewhat trial and error based on species of fish but what is clear is that the shrimp need a fighting chance with sufficient cover (plants, moss, and hiding spots). 

Appreciate the insights.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Ottos and pygmy cories, anything bigger will eat babies remember a fish will eat anything that fits in its mouth typically.

If you dont care about babies your choices open up. Even with baby eating fish you will still see some survive just dont expect enough to sell, which for cherries wont matter since theyre worth pennies anyways.

My advice: get the shrimp and fish you want and if things dont work out you can always start another tank!


----------

